# Todd's Lawn Journal



## Todd1970 (May 7, 2019)

My lawn is 16 years old and I've always had a nice lawn but not a killer lawn. I kept up with box store weed control and for the most part my fertilizer program was pretty good. I mowed too tall and with a big cypress tree it was pretty thin. This year i'm making some changes. Big changes! Tree removed, lawn leved, and HOC dropped 3 inches. Purchased a greens mower and said bye bye to the box store chemicals. Lets see how it goes...

First and second pic was June last year. Lawn was pretty thin under the tree and the knees from the bald cypress were horrible. Several knees I kept mowing down over the years but they got as thick as a small tree trunk. You can kind of see them along the sidewalk. Well the tree had to go. Not so much for my lawn but it was getting into my sewer line. The renewed sun to my lawn was a bonus.





I had the tree taken out in March and along with the trunk I had 17 knees ground out. My lawn was very uneven and now had some potholes from the knees. I decided to level my lawn a few weeks ago and after scalping it to .4 inch I found a bunch more knees just under the surface but they still caused a bump with the new mower.



My son and I spread a little over a yard on my 1k front lawn and it did great but as I've read here a bunch. I could have used more sand. The spot next to where the tree was is a deep dip and it has close to 3 inches of sand there.

June 15


1 week after leveling. Coming in nicely but still thin between the blades right now. Because my lawn had been cut tall for so long I had a bunch of runners after I scalped. I took a bunch of them and sprigged the deep sandy spot.

June 22


First mow after leveling. It was a huge improvement and I'm looking forward to when it is thick. I'll get the stripe thing figured out once it is thicker.



I don't have any good pic of the lawn between green up this spring and when I scalped to level. I've been throwing down around 1.25# of N and mowing every couple days. It had thickened up a bunch so I felt good about taking it low now. I want to thank this forum for it's vast information and knowledge. It has been and will be a ton of help.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Coming along nicely


----------

